# Bawling Calf Sound?



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

Has anyone out there used a bawling calf sound? I hunt a lot of cattle farms and haven't used it yet just because I don't want the whole herd on top of me. But we all know that sometimes getting other anima'ls attention is a good thing. I know that the fawn distress works, especially this time of year, but I don't know a thing about the calf call. Just asking. I already have the sound, just wondering if I should use it? See ya in the woods.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I would think that would be your biggest problem Teamroper. If cattle are in the pasture with you, they will surely come to investigate. Maybe it would work OK in another pasture with cattle close by but not be able to get close enough to mess up your set? Shoot, anything is worth a try.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It certainly will cause the cattle to come and investigate I tried it and let the cattle get right up on my caller(it was it a tree thank God) I tried to move the cattle out of the way for about fifteen minutes they just got more and more agitated, I didn't want to cause a problem if the rancher came by so I left the caller and went to my next set(trust me there was no way for anyone to get in without me seeing them) as the caller was not real visible. I came back about forty-five minutes later and they were dispersed enough for me to get to it. I don't trust cows they are fairly docile but they spook for reasons that are apparent to them alone. My uncle was trampled by his own cows about twenty years ago he has never been the same. Of course the cows weren't either, but they tasted real good!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Stampede !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I know around here where we hunt a bawling calf sound woundnt do us any good cause the cows would come running


----------

